# Mega G Race on the 27th of Dec.



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

This race will be for Mega G's only!!!

Monaco Grand Prix home of the ext. Scorpion Maxtrax layout will be hosting a Mega G race at 2:00PM on Saturday the 27th of Dec. Entry fee which includes 45min of practice will be $5.00. Top three will receieve trophies. We will open at 12:00PM that day.

Rules are as follows:

Mega G's will have to be box stock. 
No flating of pickup shoes. 
Super Tires will be allowed on back only and must be .436 or larger in Dia. on stock rims. 
Front tires must be stock dia. 
No other changes allowed. 
Stock F1 Body only with no changes.



Remember, box stock only with super tires at min. dia of .436. 


Thank you,
Look forward to it!!!

Monaco Grand Prix
201 E. Meadow Road
Suite 124
Eden, NC 27288

At Eden Mall


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Need to make an adjustment on the time so please take note. We will open at 12:00 and the race will have to start at 2:00PM. We will run 8 rotations 3min. each.


More info will follow on tech requirement once we get the cars Wed.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

*Update to Mega G race rules and times*

Please read the post for the updates to the time, rules and car to be used in this race.

Thank you!!!
SCJ


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

*Update from Mega G Race*

Update on the Mega G Race.



1st SCJ

2nd Buddy

3rd Peter

4th Michael

5th Manuel

6th JB



Cars set new box stock lap record for layout!!!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Good Job SCJ!! What was the record that you broke? What is it now. Was this a 4x16 scorpion? What car and rules formerly held the record. We are going to race mega g's later in our program and would like to see what form might be best. Thank you.


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

We allowed box stock SRT's with only Super Tires on the back. Tyco .422" which come up to .436" on the SRT stock rim. That was it. No lowering of the car. Front tires must be stock dia. Could use 7:22 gearing.

Super G+ was the same, had to use AFX Turbo rims .275" in place of stock rim and could use the Turbo 22T rear gear and the older traction magnets.

Track is EXT. Scorpion layout which is 4' by around 19' or you could say lane length of 71" adv. Maxtrax layout with Trackmate timing.

SRT had recorded for along time at 38 laps in 3min. 
Then a Super G+ got it up to 39 Laps
Now the Mega G did 4 ties during the race and broke it at 40 laps.

On the Mega G we only allowed the .422" tyco rear tires, no gear changes or lowering of the car. Must have stock dia fronts. Rear min. dia. during tech was .436".

Car didn't run as good with .418" tyco Super tires in testing.

I tried it with BSRT O Ring front tire set from the Gjet which tech around .352 or so. To lower the car you must flatten the shoes. My car stalled without doing this.

For our first race I thought that I would follow the "Kiss" rule, keep it super simple and I'm glad we did. 

I was suprised because in practice I ran faster with the old Super G+ and the SRT and Super G grip better and on the drag strip they were just as fast.

Love the cars, easy to drive like Tyco's.

SCJ


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info James. I think the standard for box stock racing seems to be just allow rear tire change only. Usually dbl fl rims with slip-ons. This seems to keep it simple as you say and makes tech easier, as well as low cost. We will most likely run out of package since it will be on a max with more downforce.


----------

